# The DEFT EDC is out!



## Votekinky06

Just got the email notification! 40k cp, 5.3 in. long, and powered by an 18650! Seems pretty exciting, can't wait to see the reviews. It's priced at $199, and I'm tempted to pull the trigger, but don't feel like I have enough info on it yet. They've set up a shop at the omg lumens site.


----------



## mvyrmnd

That looks very very cool. I once joked with saabluster about using an overdriven XP-C, and he dismissed it out of hand!


----------



## one2tim

Could not resist, and ordered one  looks like a fun little light


----------



## Votekinky06

one2tim said:


> Could not resist, and ordered one  looks like a fun little light


 
He who buys first shares beam shots


----------



## Grumpy

Ordered one. Was hoping he would make a light like this.


----------



## blackbalsam

I also ordered. Cant wait to get this one.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Are there any pics or a link?


----------



## MTL-TL

The pics from the omg website doesnt look like the original deft, the thrower. The beam looks defused. Wating for some beam shots to click the checkout button.


----------



## MTL-TL

EnduringEagle said:


> Are there any pics or a link?


 
https://omglumens.com/DEFT-edc.php


----------



## Grumpy

Yes those beam shots are zoomed in from 522 and 735 feet away. I have never taken beam shots before but will try when mine arrives.


----------



## srfreddy

Huh-it looks like a Seraph Host with an aspheric lens...


----------



## one2tim

yes it is the lumens factory host but none the less im sure its gonna be as good as it gets


----------



## EnduringEagle

MTL-TL said:


> https://omglumens.com/DEFT-edc.php



Sweet torch!


----------



## MTL-TL

No words on lumens and lux ?


----------



## blackbalsam

MTL-TL said:


> No words on lumens and lux ?



Somewhere near 40.000 Lux.


----------



## saabluster

Votekinky06 said:


> Just got the email notification! 40k cp, 5.3 in. long, and powered by an 18650! Seems pretty exciting, can't wait to see the reviews. It's priced at $199, and I'm tempted to pull the trigger, but don't feel like I have enough info on it yet. They've set up a shop at the omg lumens site.


You crack me up. I was delaying posting any information on the light here to give all on the email notification list a chance to purchase first. It's all good though. 



mvyrmnd said:


> That looks very very cool. I once joked with saabluster about using an overdriven XP-C, and he dismissed it out of hand!


Well I would have dismissed it out of hand sometime back for two reasons. The XP-C in the old DEFT platform creates a beam that is in my opinion too small. With a smaller lens the beam gets larger and thus becomes acceptable. I refuse to make a light that is in my opinion unusable just to reach a higher lux number. The whole package must work. It is all part of my philosophy of "right sizing" the components. 

Second the XP-C was only recently available in the Q4 bin. All the XP-Cs I had tested prior to this could not be driven hard enough to outdo a high binned XR-E. That has now changed. These little XP-C Q4s are incredible. 



MTL-TL said:


> No words on lumens and lux ?


 Lux is 40 cp as mentioned on my site or 40,000 lux @1 meter. It has 230-240 emitter lumens although that is a far less useful spec for this type of light. For a dedicated throw light the lux number is the one the matters most. 

Many have asked for some more beamshots and other info. I will get that up as soon as possible. Also just to avoid the apparent confusion the DEFT-edc is, like the old light, based on a host which has significant work done to it to make it a premium light. The host is the Skyray. We then gut it and use our own components. It is no longer a drop-in type light as that is far from optimal for heatsinking especially when pushing the limits. And you all know I push the limits. That is why the LED is mounted to a solid copper pill cut on our CNC machine. 

When choosing the material to use I didn't pick just any copper. I chose the highest conductivity copper I could find(99.99% pure OFHC). It is more expensive but has far better conductivity than the vast majority of copper out there and is almost as good as pure silver. I also made sure to buy annealed copper as even the hardness of the metal can affect the conductivity.

The outer body rings that come on the Skyray are junk and they therefore get junked. We make our own high quality rings in a metallic finish that compliments the light beautifully. I've yet to be able to get pictures that really show how nice they look on the light. 

We put quite a bit of effort on deburring the threads and proper oiling so the threads are silky smooth. Conductive grease is also added in some key spots to assure reliable operation and a low resistance circuit. To aid this as well a silver coated beryllium copper spring is used on the positive battery connection. 

Anyway hopefully it is clear there is a bunch of work that goes into these lights. I will start my own thread soon and have some more info that people have been wanting. -Michael


----------



## CrowdGather

I have ordered mine and can't wait to get it!


----------



## Votekinky06

saabluster said:


> You crack me up. I was delaying posting any information on the light here to give all on the email notification list a chance to purchase first. It's all good though.


Sorry :/


----------



## fyrstormer

It's a Seraph body, yes. I wonder if the P60-dropin standard is preserved or whether the internals are permanently installed.

The XP-C is an interesting choice. I had an SOSFLARE light that I got from Newegg a few months ago that used an XP-C behind an adjustable-focus TIR optic, and while I ultimately decided I didn't like it very much, the emitter could put a (dim) spot on a tree much further away than any of my other lights could touch.


----------



## saabluster

fyrstormer said:


> It's a Seraph body, yes. I wonder if the P60-dropin standard is preserved or whether the internals are permanently installed.
> 
> The XP-C is an interesting choice. I had an SOSFLARE light that I got from Newegg a few months ago that used an XP-C behind an adjustable-focus TIR optic, and while I ultimately decided I didn't like it very much, the emitter could put a (dim) spot on a tree much further away than any of my other lights could touch.


No the P60 setup is not used. That setup is junk in my opinion. That is if one is trying for high output-which I am. As mentioned in my post above the LED is soldered to solid copper. This in turn is mounted in the body using an interference fit so the heat has a highly effective thermal path to the outside.


----------



## fyrstormer

It's not so good for heat conductivity, but it's great for flexibility. Of course, I don't think anybody would buy a special DEFT model just so they could swap the light engine for something more pedestrian, so the loss of flexibility doesn't matter in this case.

Perhaps it's a bad question to ask, but how much is the XP-C emitter overdriven in this setup? As I recall, their OEM specs (admittedly designed for inferior heatsinking) don't allow for much wattage.


----------



## saabluster

fyrstormer said:


> It's not so good for heat conductivity, but it's great for flexibility. Of course, I don't think anybody would buy a special DEFT model just so they could swap the light engine for something more pedestrian, so the loss of flexibility doesn't matter in this case.
> 
> Perhaps it's a bad question to ask, but how much is the XP-C emitter overdriven in this setup? As I recall, their OEM specs (admittedly designed for inferior heatsinking) don't allow for much wattage.



The LED is run at 1.4A which is quite beyond the max spec. Trying to squeeze every last drop out of this LED. Of course max spec is set not only for less than stellar heatsinking but for lower bin parts and on top of all that to be able to last 10s of thousands of hours. The combination of extremely good heatsinking, high bin parts, and lack of a need for tens of thousands of hours in use allows me to push it far beyond spec.

In my tests the LED will hold steady at 1.6A with good heatsinking so I decided to back off that a bit for reliability's sake. Pushing the LED this hard and keeping the P60 format is a recipe for a dead LED in short order. You can also see why I went "overboard" on the thermal path front. P60 has a place in the market just not in my lights.


----------



## bigchelis

Awesome.....Awesome.......Awesome.

I been wondering when these would come out. 

In the beamshoots in your website the Aspheric beam doesnt show CREE Wires???? My Aspheric XR-E R2 show that square with lines, but does XP-C Aspheric not show those????

Thanks,
Jose


----------



## CKOD

Just for curiosity, how big is the XP-C die? Just wondering about A/mm^2 vs A/mm^2 for comparing to other emitters. Either way, running at 300% recommended max current is quite a stout overdrive.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Oh well, I couldn't resist being an early adopter on this one! 

Godspeed my proud beauty, fly across the Atlantic to your new home.


----------



## saabluster

bigchelis said:


> Awesome.....Awesome.......Awesome.
> 
> I been wondering when these would come out.
> 
> In the beamshoots in your website the Aspheric beam doesnt show CREE Wires???? My Aspheric XR-E R2 show that square with lines, but does XP-C Aspheric not show those????
> 
> Thanks,
> Jose


Are you referring to the current spreaders or the bond wires? You can see the current spreaders on a white wall but not in normal use. The bond wires do not show however. It also does not have the artifacts that the XR-E had(rings).




CKOD said:


> Just for curiosity, how big is the XP-C die? Just wondering about A/mm^2 vs A/mm^2 for comparing to other emitters. Either way, running at 300% recommended max current is quite a stout overdrive.


The XP-C die is .68mm x .68mm. That makes it about half the surface area of the XR-E depending on the chip used. It should be noted that the actual die is rated at 1A max so 1.4A is not that far off from that.


----------



## Curt R

Are you using the XP-C or the XP-E? The XP-E can take 1.4 Amps with
your method of heat sinking, but the last time I checked the XP-C was only
rated at 500 mA and could be safely driven to 750 mA. 

Curt


----------



## fyrstormer

saabluster said:


> In my tests the LED will hold steady at 1.6A with good heatsinking so I decided to back off that a bit for reliability's sake. Pushing the LED this hard and keeping the P60 format is a recipe for a dead LED in short order. You can also see why I went "overboard" on the thermal path front. P60 has a place in the market just not in my lights.


Oh yes. Knowing what you do to poor, innocent little LEDs that never hurt nobody, the need for a good thermal path is a given.  Mostly I'm surprised you're able to run so much power through a small-die emitter without overwhelming the one part of the thermal path you can't control -- the N-P junction inside the emitter die itself.


----------



## fyrstormer

Curt R said:


> Are you using the XP-C or the XP-E?


He's using the XP-C, because it has an even smaller die than the XP-E.

I'd be curious to know if the OSRAM Golden Dragon has a similar die size to the XP-C. It looks like it might actually be smaller, to my eyes.


----------



## karlthev

Ugh, I couldn't resist! Mike, order in for one. Also, your mailbox is full!


Karl


----------



## saabluster

Curt R said:


> Are you using the XP-C or the XP-E? The XP-E can take 1.4 Amps with
> your method of heat sinking, but the last time I checked the XP-C was only
> rated at 500 mA and could be safely driven to 750 mA.
> 
> Curt


It is indeed an XP-C. Shock! Horror! The XP-E can take quite a bit more than just 1.4A without breaking a sweat. 2A in an XR-E is about the limit though. So armed with that knowledge one might assume that 2X overdrive limit would also apply to other LEDs in the same chip technology/package family. It does not however scale linearly. The smaller the die the more the percentage of overdrive you can do. In one sense you can look at the XR-E as being nothing more than an XP-C die but with a heater around the border since the extra die surface acts to heat the die and package. Without this "extra" heat the die can then be driven even harder before reaching the same junction temps. 

In the end it should also be noted that different manufacturers have a different opinion of what a "safe" drive level is. I would never expect or chastise Surefire for not running their LEDs this hard. The entire point of my company and what I do is to push things to the limit and give my customers an exceptional experience. That's what I aim for anyhow.


----------



## saabluster

karlthev said:


> Ugh, I couldn't resist! Mike, order in for one. Also, your mailbox is full!
> 
> 
> Karl


 Thanks for letting me know. My subscription lapsed without me knowing it and reduced my inbox capacity. That has now been fixed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nedtheshred

I ordered mine and can't wait to get it also.
Thank you Michael.

Ned


----------



## bigchelis

Saabluster

I'm confused. I see the pictures, but the beam is alot nicer then one would expect with aspheric plus it even looks like it has throw and alot of usefull spill

Is that about right?


----------



## saabluster

bigchelis said:


> Saabluster
> 
> I'm confused. I see the pictures, but the beam is alot nicer then one would expect with aspheric plus it even looks like it has throw and alot of usefull spill
> 
> Is that about right?


 The beam is a normal aspheric pattern. Any apparent "diffusion" is an artifact of the fact that I was holding the light in my hand when the picture was taken. Since it is dark the exposure is longer and any shakiness in my hands while the shutter was open would cause a diffusion effect. Also the shots are zoomed in so I think that is what is tricking some people into thinking the beam is much wider than it really is. It is essentially just like the old DEFT but slighty larger.


----------



## KrinkBusta

What are the run times like for this light?


----------



## gcbryan

Has anyone received theirs yet? Are there any reviews?


----------



## bedazzLED

I tried and tried to hold out until pay day (blast that damned monthly pay!!), then I noticed the quantity in stock went from 50 to 40 to 30 in very short order!

So my order has been placed and just waiting for my order-has-been-shipped email to be sent!

Can't wait for this little beauty to cross the ocean to the land down-under!


----------



## blackbalsam

gcbryan said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet? Are there any reviews?



Just a shipping notice so far, but it is on the way.


----------



## bedazzLED

Hi saabluster.

Is your mailbox issue fixed? I've tried to contact you the past few days about my order but no response yet so I thought maybe the emails are not getting through.

Regards,
bedazzled.


----------



## saabluster

bedazzLED said:


> Hi saabluster.
> 
> Is your mailbox issue fixed? I've tried to contact you the past few days about my order but no response yet so I thought maybe the emails are not getting through.
> 
> Regards,
> bedazzled.


If you are who I think you are then you should have the shipping notification by now. It got sent on Monday.


----------



## bedazzLED

Hi saabluster,

Yep that was me.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Hoorah!

Got my shipping notification today!

I hope customs don't keep it for too long!


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I just pulled the trigger so there now there are only 20 left!  :thanks:


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Typically OTF lumen is about 75-80% of emitter lumens with a regular lens...what about with an aspherical lens? This will be my first aspherical lens light.


----------



## CrowdGather

I just got mine last night and it is sweet! can't wait to take my kids out at night so we can zap the stars in the sky with this little bad boy!


----------



## bigchelis

Colonel Sanders said:


> Typically OTF lumen is about 75-80% of emitter lumens with a regular lens...what about with an aspherical lens? This will be my first aspherical lens light.


 
Depending on the focal lengh I have seen as little as 25% less OTF vs. reflector set-up, but some cheaper DX Zoom types are as much as 50%. 

Still, with high lux lights like this the OTF lumens is not an issue and Saabluster is my new super Hero!


----------



## Colonel Sanders

So, 240L becomes 190L with a normal lens (240*.8) and then 144L (190*.75) with the aspheric lens, that sound about right?

On a different subject... I would assume that this light picks up no additional lumen with an IMR cell due to only drawing 1.4a and being regulated. Am I correct?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Oh, and thanks for the answer bigchelis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walterk

When will someone post a review with proper beamshots inside and outside, maybe with Lux-readings and compared to other common flashlights?

Edit: 
I monitored this thread as I hoped it would be a light that I would like to buy. 
Do you refund when the Deft EDC is not giving 90% satisfaction?

Edit 2:
Thx for your reply, it is good to know what service level can be expectated.


----------



## one2tim

Can anyone access the beamshots from this german light forum? http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen/5782-omg-lumens-neuer-deft-edc-xp-c-q4-led-2.html
they defently don't like the deft-edc over there. I received mine yersteday, but its my first asperic and don't have any others to compare with.
Edit: I like the output of the light, just want to see some comparison with other asperical lights. To see if it was worth the extra $


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Yeah, this is sketchy now that I read the German forum's opinion. I have used aspherics, but only with intention of doing more of a McGizmo XRU style collimation of the beam rather than a focused image of the die for throw. My results with the former application have been great. I have an SST50 behind an aspheric lens and the results are nothing short of a theater spotlight in my hand.

This is going to need some informed objective reviews before I'll consider pulling the trigger.

obi


----------



## djans1397

Well I pulled the trigger and ordered one and I can't wait to get it. I'm not expecting it to be as impressive as my DEFT enthusiast, but for a smaller sized aspherical I'm sure it'll be top of the line for its size. Michael has done a spectacular job at making his DEFT an awesome light and I doubt he has done any less in creating this light - the DEFT edc. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll attempt to get side by side beamshots comparing my full size to the newer edc version. So Michael... Hurry up and get me my light!


----------



## Death's Head

What kind of switch does this light have?


----------



## karlthev

I will get out to do a side by side comparison with my "C" and "D" mag aspherical lights but I wll say, without the benefit of some more critical testing, the DEFT EDC has VERY favorable results out to about 50 yards and, considering the huge size differential, this is one amazing feat! This week I'll get out...really!!!



Karl


----------



## saabluster

Walterk said:


> When will someone post a review with proper beamshots inside and outside, maybe with Lux-readings and compared to other common flashlights?
> 
> Edit:
> I monitored this thread as I hoped it would be a light that I would like to buy.
> Do you refund when the Deft EDC is not giving 90% satisfaction?


Walter I posted some more beamshots on my site. I put forth great effort to make sure the shots are as accurate as possible. The original shots on the site did not include a non-zoomed version and my hand was a bit too shaky but the exposure was spot on. It always annoys me to see people trying to sell their lights by using overexposed shots to exaggerate the performance of the light. That's what I was concentrating more on intially. The water-tower shots up now give a sort of "white wall" shot that is comparable to using an interior wall for normal reflectored lights. IMO an interior white wall shot of an aspheric is utterly useless. 

If someone really just didn't like the light I would take it back and refund the purchase price as long as the light was in its original condition. I can't refund shipping costs or any customs fees that have transpired as there just isn't enough profit in these lights for that. I don't run a flashlight loaning service. I do however take care of my customers if there are ever any functional problems with the light. I won't abandon my customers after a sale. 




one2tim said:


> Can anyone access the beamshots from this german light forum? http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen/5782-omg-lumens-neuer-deft-edc-xp-c-q4-led-2.html
> they defently don't like the deft-edc over there. I received mine yersteday, but its my first asperic and don't have any others to compare with.
> Edit: I like the output of the light, just want to see some comparison with other asperical lights. To see if it was worth the extra $


 I have access to the pictures over there. Just some teardown pics, a DEFT-edc beamshot vs the DBS V3 XR-E, and a graph showing his measured performance of various lights.

I don't know if it would be right for me to post a pic of his graph here or not so I will just give you the figures off of it.
[email protected]
Dereelight DBS V3 XR-E R2 Aspheric 22.29
Eagletac M3C4 XM-L 20.71
Brinyte D8 Q5 17.22
DEFT-edc 14.10
Tank SST-50 13.99
Eagletac M#C4 3x XM-L 6.82

Multiply his numbers by about 3 and you will get numbers closer to the performance of these lights at 1m.

You are quite right that they are being quite harsh over there. And quite unfairly I might add. Maybe some people feel I am not bound by the laws of the universe and have therefore set their expectations a bit too high. Take a look at that list of lights. Those are far bigger lights than mine. Anyone who knows anything about how lights work knows that in the game of throw size is almost everything. 

I suppose I didn't realize just how easy it was to market a light when you can say "The longest throwing LED flashlight in the world". I can't say that with the edc. Of course it always takes a bit of the shine off when you have to qualify your claims with "at this price" or "at this size" and so on. But credit should be given where credit is due. There is no light in this world that can beat the edc at the same size. That is a significant accomplishment. Sure you can buy a bigger light with better performance but it is... bigger. My light has taken the P60 size light to the absolute limit(barring some yet to be released proprietary tech). My reward for having worked so hard to push technology farther than anyone else in this industry is the castigation I have received over there. 



Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Yeah, this is sketchy now that I read the German forum's opinion. I have used aspherics, but only with intention of doing more of a McGizmo XRU style collimation of the beam rather than a focused image of the die for throw. My results with the former application have been great. I have an SST50 behind an aspheric lens and the results are nothing short of a theater spotlight in my hand.
> 
> This is going to need some informed objective reviews before I'll consider pulling the trigger.
> 
> obi


I know it is hard for many people to believe that the seller could possibly be objective about their own product but I am. I treat my kids the same way. There must be a degree of emotional detachment or else it is hard to see and fix the flaws. I won't bore you with how awesome the light is as that probably will not be given the credence it is due. Here's the "flaws" as I see them. 

I would prefer the aluminum used was 7075
The anodizing is only type II
There are some very tiny nicks here and there on some lights(although I do go through and discard the ones that are in my opinion excessive)
The switch is a reverse clicky and is not as stout as I would prefer.
The lanyards are junk. The worst I've seen frankly. I am in the process of buying some from elsewhere to remedy this. 
The threads are quite smooth after we have gone through and de-burred them but there is more play in them than I like.
I wish the lenses were AR coated. 

That's about it I suppose. Overall though I think the light gives a very good impression. Each light I finish I ogle over as I am wrapping it up. 




djans1397 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and ordered one and I can't wait to get it. I'm not expecting it to be as impressive as my DEFT enthusiast, but for a smaller sized aspherical I'm sure it'll be top of the line for its size. Michael has done a spectacular job at making his DEFT an awesome light and I doubt he has done any less in creating this light - the DEFT edc. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll attempt to get side by side beamshots comparing my full size to the newer edc version. So Michael... Hurry up and get me my light!


No the edc will not be a replacement for your Enthusiast. When I was making the original DEFT I had many people blown away by the performance but sad they could not take it with them everywhere due to the size. The DEFT-edc is the answer to that prayer. It is small enough to stick in your pocket without having a massive lump sticking out causing people to question the level of "happy thoughts" running through your head. 




Death's Head said:


> What kind of switch does this light have?


It is a single stage reverse clicky.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Thanks for that thoughtful reply. 

I wish you luck with this new model for sure!

obi


----------



## egrep

Great update from the maker. I too am bound by physics and appreciate what he has to say there. The frank description of the shortcomings makes me want to buy a light just to reward that honesty. I'd really like a pocket light tuned for max throw and I know it'll take innovation to achieve the best possible result.

I still have not been able to learn of the UI for this light. I'd like to know more about that. Though I see it's a reverse clicky. I suspect it's got 2 or 3 brightness levels, no disco modes.

One more thing. Remember Osborne computers. What happened there was the market places knowledge of soon to be revealed new technology/products. That killed sales of the existing product with deflated capital which had negative impact on the companies viability and ability to release the new product.

Due to spending too much lately and out of anticipation of purchasing your next light (in your own host?) will likely be my tack. But I do plan to keep an eye out here


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Well, my DEFT EDC arrived this morning, in tip top, pristine and shiny condition.

Like the Seraph host, first time I've seen one in the flesh, not sure what the difference is with the modifications, but it feels like a quality light. Threads were smooth and the O-ring was greased adequately. Lanyard not brill, discarded anyway! Popped in an 18650 and Voom! Nice and bright and concentrated. Not a light for map reading unless you put the torch across the room from your map, or maybe across the road?

On first impressions, I like it. Brighter than my old Recoil Ultrafire 007 and my SAIK SA-9 (the former a backwards facing reflector light, the latter an aspheric) but not as bright as my DX CREE Mag 3D Aspheric. Unfair comparison with the mag though.

Very much daylight around here so pics up later today hopefully.

I think the term EDC might be a misnomer, or at least a bit tongue in cheek. The excellent optic and throw that this light advertises is a specific tool. Also being a single stage light, I don't see how this could be your only light for EDC carry, it's applications and it's strengths lie in the throw. It remains not my first choice for close work.

That said, I would be happy to have it on my belt and a smaller light (take your pick, Lumapower Incendio, Fenix PD20, HDS Twisty, etc etc) in my pocket and I'd be all set for any eventuality.

Saabluster, how is the waterproofing? and I haven't tried, but is the top end removable to access the led/optic?


----------



## saabluster

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Thanks for that thoughtful reply.
> 
> I wish you luck with this new model for sure!
> 
> obi


Thank you sir.:thumbsup:



egrep said:


> Great update from the maker. I too am bound by physics and appreciate what he has to say there. The frank description of the shortcomings makes me want to buy a light just to reward that honesty. I'd really like a pocket light tuned for max throw and I know it'll take innovation to achieve the best possible result.
> 
> I still have not been able to learn of the UI for this light. I'd like to know more about that. Though I see it's a reverse clicky. I suspect it's got 2 or 3 brightness levels, no disco modes.
> 
> One more thing. Remember Osborne computers. What happened there was the market places knowledge of soon to be revealed new technology/products. That killed sales of the existing product with deflated capital which had negative impact on the companies viability and ability to release the new product.
> 
> Due to spending too much lately and out of anticipation of purchasing your next light (in your own host?) will likely be my tack. But I do plan to keep an eye out here


The UI is as simple as it gets. Push button and the light turns on. There are no modes to worry about. I do not consider this a bad thing either. With a dedicated thrower such as this the whole point is about throw. Generally when you need a light like this there is no such thing as too bright. When you are spotting you can use all the light you can get. 




Nyctophiliac said:


> Well, my DEFT EDC arrived this morning, in tip top, pristine and shiny condition.
> 
> Like the Seraph host, first time I've seen one in the flesh, not sure what the difference is with the modifications, but it feels like a quality light. Threads were smooth and the O-ring was greased adequately. Lanyard not brill, discarded anyway! Popped in an 18650 and Voom! Nice and bright and concentrated. Not a light for map reading unless you put the torch across the room from your map, or maybe across the road?
> 
> On first impressions, I like it. Brighter than my old Recoil Ultrafire 007 and my SAIK SA-9 (the former a backwards facing reflector light, the latter an aspheric) but not as bright as my DX CREE Mag 3D Aspheric. Unfair comparison with the mag though.
> 
> Very much daylight around here so pics up later today hopefully.
> 
> I think the term EDC might be a misnomer, or at least a bit tongue in cheek. The excellent optic and throw that this light advertises is a specific tool. Also being a single stage light, I don't see how this could be your only light for EDC carry, it's applications and it's strengths lie in the throw. It remains not my first choice for close work.
> 
> That said, I would be happy to have it on my belt and a smaller light (take your pick, Lumapower Incendio, Fenix PD20, HDS Twisty, etc etc) in my pocket and I'd be all set for any eventuality.
> 
> Saabluster, how is the waterproofing? and I haven't tried, but is the top end removable to access the led/optic?



Glad to hear you like the light. The feel of quality is due to the work we put into these lights. The grip rings are made in house with a gold metallic fleck in a dark blue base which gives a sort of greenish/bronze iridescent quality to them. Unlike the OE rings I also make sure that the mold part line is hidden on the underside. I also gave them a nice quality texture. 

The center machined finish sections are also done by us to provide a more cohesive external design that follows on from the bare stainless steel bezel. The combination of the bare metal and metallic grip rings is stunning in my opinion. I actually had to make a machine specifically for doing the machined finish on these lights. It is like a mini lathe essentially. 

The threads as they come to us are very rough and gritty. After we get through with our de-burring process however they are very smooth. At several points through the build we are cleaning and re-oiling the threads always making sure we got all the burrs off.

The edc nomenclature is not intended to be tongue in cheek at all. To be fair many people have their own thoughts as to what edc means but to me it relates mostly to size. It is of a size that can fit almost any situation be it jeans in a casual setting or in a suit pocket. To me edc does not indicate that it is the sole instrument on ones person. Most of us here adhere to the one is none and two is one philosophy and a well rounded arsenal will include a light that can reach really far when the need calls for it. 

It is not a dive light but it is fully o-ringed and should be just fine in the hardest rains you would ever experience. Even if it got flooded a rinse of the light in clean water will suffice. Unlike most lights I pot the electronics to protect them from any damage.


----------



## karlthev

I just received my DEFT EDC the other day and have been remiss in posting. For that I am sorry. I own many lights but have always had a soft spot for lights that THROW, my initial experience being with some of Mac's HIDs, including the Elephant. I later became somewhat taken by the Aspherical lens designs and purchased several by Ledean and Mac. These were based on the Maglight platform and had, as I recall 50mm (or thereabouts) aspheric lenses. The performance was phenomenal! I had the opportunity to purchase two smaller aspheric designs by a company called Chapman. These were interesting lights with defocusing mechanisms but nowhere near the power of the Mag-based lights I had. 

Then, I was most fortunate to find a new light by a guy by the name of saabluster, the DEFT, thethe ultimate aspheric light saber casting LED dies hundreds of yards! I had been spoiled by the smaller lights by Chapman but longed for a better performing light. What if a small sized aspheric COULD perform near the level of some of the "big guns"? I just got that light the other day as I've said.

When I received the DEFT EDC light I thought it resembled a ray gun out of Flash Gordon---rings glore and alternating annodizing and shiney Aluminum. From a size perspective it's about the same as my U2. That's about where the similarities end however. Up front is an aspheric lens, looking out the barrel as a bug eye. Pop in a freshly charged 18650 and awaaay ya go, casting the familiar but more squarish die shape near as far as one of my Mag based lights but....BUT...in a most portable EDC-sized light! This light is an incredible achievement for saabluster and this light truely turns the corner in terms of an amazing throwing light in a carry sized package. 

It has become my current carry light into the fields spotting wildlife in the wee hours of the morning. Try it, you'll LOVE it!



Karl

Edit: One very important aspect of the DEFT EDC that has been drawn from the OMG Lumens original DEFT is the placement of the lens, well BEHIND the front of the bezel. One major downfall of many of the previous aspheric light designs was side light spill which forced the user to hold the light far in front of one's self to avoid being partially blinded. The DEFT EDC hs been designed so that this side spill is not a problem and this light may be used and held as any other light which one might carry.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Well, I was out tonight later than I thought, so no chance to do any proper beamshots or comparisons.

But in the spirit of EDC, I snapped some Famous Landmarks in London, illuminated by this pocket rocket.

First up St Paul's Cathedral. Designed by Sir Christopher Wren with its huge Dome and Angels. Without Illumination, apart from the very bright kind supplied for all to see!







Then with the DEFT EDC on the Angel above the arch.






I was 300 feet from the base of the arch. 

Then a quick walk across the river Millenium bridge and the Thames to the Tate Modern Gallery, the high chimney.






I was about 250 feet from the bottom of the Gallery.

I'll do some more tomorrow with a better camera and some comparisons. But this little light is a lovely and very pocketable investment. Beyond the ability of my phonecam, the light will illuminate the wharves across the Thames at Tower Bridge (and atract some impressed tourists at the same time - I think they thought I was the police, such was the power of the light!

Great fun!


----------



## crizyal

I also caved and ordered a Deft EDC last night. I wonder if it will arrive before the weekend... Thanks for the pics Nyctophiliac. They help sooth a restless flashaholic soul. :devil:


----------



## djans1397

I placed my order last thursday but haven't received a confirmation email of it shipping out yet. How long is it taking others to get theirs?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I ordered mine last Wednesday but have not gotten a shipping confirmation either.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Those beamshots lead me to believe this may be a winner. 

Thanks for the mini reviews, guys.

obi


----------



## Nokoff

Nice shooting Nyctophilliac ... you wouldn't happen to have a T9 aspherical running 8.4V to compare real world at those distances would you?


----------



## blackbalsam

djans1397 said:


> I placed my order last thursday but haven't received a confirmation email of it shipping out yet. How long is it taking others to get theirs?



I think it took 4-5 days to get my shipping notice....BTW this is a great little thrower......Robert.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Nokoff said:


> Nice shooting Nyctophilliac ... you wouldn't happen to have a T9 aspherical running 8.4V to compare real world at those distances would you?


 
Nope. But I have a friend who does - I must see if I can borrow it. Although it is a bigger product, and running at a voltage the Deft cannot compete with - anyway the DEFT EDC is very small and does not suffer from having a bulbous end (!). 

For my comparisons I have selected:

SAIK SA-09 (Focusing Asperical)
Led Lenser P7 (Sort of aspherical, focus optic anyway!)
Ultrafire 007 (Backwards facing reflector-projector of led die)
Solarforce Skyline II (DEEP reflector thrower)
DEFT EDC

these are all approx the same size although they use different cells. I was going to include my Thrunite catapault, but it's a bit big. Of the various 18650 lights I own, that have reflectors, I have chosen the Skyline II as it has easily the best throw of any of them.

OK I'm off with me camera now. God help the neighbours!


----------



## djans1397

Sweeeeeeet! My light is now on its way 

Maybe the beam shots from u guys will help pass the time until it arrives.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

That was fun!

Here's the line up:






From the left SAIK SA-9, SOLARFORCE SKYLINE II, DEFT EDC, LED LENSER P7 AND ULTRAFIRE RECOIL 007.

Head on.






Sorry about the dust!

Indoor shots down a thirty foot corridoor fstop 5 and exposures one fiftieth and one twenty fifth of a second.

SAIK SA-9









SOLARFORCE SKYLINE II









DEFT EDC









LED LENSER P7









ULTRAFIRE RECOIL 007









As you can see, the DEFT EDC has a tiny tiny hotspot, but it is the 'Hottest' so thirty feet is not where this torch is at its best - LET'S GO OUTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Meanwhile out of doors I take my life in my hands (knowing my neighbours) and here is a test at throwing about 100 feet in my back yard.

shots at one tenth of a second, one second and a couple at ten seconds.

First the balance








SAIK SA-9








SOLARFORCE SKYLINE II








DEFT EDC








LED LENSER P7








ULTRAFIRE RECOIL 007








Now, just because I like the shots, here are the DEFT EDC and the ULTRAFIRE RECOIL 007 shot at ten seconds.

DEFT EDC





ULTRAFIRE RECOIL 007





Anyway, as you can clearly see, the DEFT EDC is the tightest and brightest - really need to get a further target I think!

Tomorrow...


----------



## djans1397

Bravo Nyctophilliac! Awesome shots! Thanks so much for risking your well being just to satisfy us Flashaholics beamshot lust  
I would be interested in seeing what this little thrower could do at longer distances as well!


----------



## samuraishot

djans1397 said:


> Bravo Nyctophilliac! Awesome shots! Thanks so much for risking your well being just to satisfy us Flashaholics beamshot lust
> I would be interested in seeing what this little thrower could do at longer distances as well!


 
+1 Thank you for the awesome beamshots, Nyctophiliac!


----------



## karlthev

Absolutely great review!!! Thanks!



Karl


----------



## Barbarian

Thanks to all of the members that have shared their opinions of this light. Nyctophilliac's great beamshots convinced me to place an order for this tremendous thrower.

Special thanks to my buddy Robert who graciously offered to send me his light for inspection, but is now not necessary because my order has been placed.

:thumbsup:


EDIT: I have already received shipping notice!!!


----------



## MTL-TL

Beautiful shots Nyctophiliac. I'm not very camera genius, can u tell me at which exposure does the beam and the ambient light looks more like the real world, like what you say there ? That would help greatly. And also if you can put it up against Catapult, this would really put me on the map.


----------



## blackbalsam

Barbarian said:


> Thanks to all of the members that have shared their opinions of this light. Nyctophilliac's great beamshots convinced me to place an order for this tremendous thrower.
> 
> Special thanks to my buddy Robert who graciously offered to send me his light for inspection, but is now not necessary because my order has been placed.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have already received shipping notice!!!



Thanks Tim you are always a class act. I know you will like your Deft EDC......Robert.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

MTL-TL said:


> Beautiful shots Nyctophiliac. I'm not very camera genius, can u tell me at which exposure does the beam and the ambient light looks more like the real world, like what you say there ? That would help greatly. And also if you can put it up against Catapult, this would really put me on the map.



Real world estimate, eh? Tricky. basically we can see 'quicker' than the camera, also we adjust according to which bit of the overall view we want to, therefore when I look at the hot spot on the house, it appears bright, then if I shift to look at the house next to the hoptspot, my eyes adjust and I can see that as well. I never see an overall image like any of the pictures. But I guess a good compromise would be to take a gander at the 1 second exposures. The tenth of a second are too dark, the ten second too light (makes the sky look almost like day, or at least dawn.)

Yeah, if you like I can do a couple of beamshots tonight up against the Cree Q5 DX 3D Mag aspheric (to which the DEFT EDC will most definitely lose) and my Thrunite Catapault V1 (with one 18650) I suspect the hotspot of the DEFT EDC will be brighter than the hotspot of the Catapault, and it will have more throw. It trashes my Fenix TK21 in this regard.

The thing that interests me most about the DEFT EDC is even though it puts out less overall light than many of the lights I tested, it's form and function are very very pleasing. The only thing I'd change now if I could would be to have a forward clickie, as I believe this would be a perfect signalling torch, and the reverse clickie makes that difficult if not impossible. 

I hope you all enjoy this light as much as I.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Wow. Again, I have to say, this looks like a winner.

Now I need payday.

obi


----------



## Colonel Sanders

djans1397 said:


> I placed my order last thursday but haven't received a confirmation email of it shipping out yet. How long is it taking others to get theirs?



I ordered mine on Wednesday the 20th and received shipping confirmation on Wednesday the 27th. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Michael, I only have one thing to say: *Dude! Why the hell didn't I get an email or PM from you about this? * :huh:

I'm so happy to see this progress, and feared the worst as the DEFT sales dropped off.

I don't find as many new things at CPF to hold my interest, so don't look over all the categories regularly, but a fresh post brought this topic to my attention....a*nd I IMMEDIATELY went over and ordered one of these EDC's.*

Nyctophilliac, you did a superb job of showing the features of this. :thumbsup:

I have three DEFT's, including that Grand Puba model that blows the other two away. Now in CT, I'm freaking out about South Dakota Mountain Lions migrating and invading, as if the damn Coyotes and Skunks aren't bad enough. Anyway, I continue to use one of the DEFTS with great frequency because it contains the spill from getting into people's homes and cars, while giving maximum notice of what's around me.

I still have people & rarely police cars stop, mostly to admire, but asking what kind of light the DEFT is. Several have wondered if I'm shining a (white) laser around. LOL!

Congratulations, Michael. Your website is mega-slick too, with the effortless PayPal interface working perfect. Can't wait to see this puppy.

For God's sake, if you come out with anything spectacular like this, drop me a line.


----------



## karlthev

Gee LL, kinda "slow on the gun" on this one I see!  Been snoozin' it appears! :shakehead Yer gonna like it! Surprised you only ordered one though....!:thinking:



Karl:devil:


----------



## Barbarian

I received mine today! Thanks for the very fast service Michael. :thumbsup:

It just got dark here a little while ago so I haven't played with it a lot yet. I'll leave the beam shots to Nyctophiliac, but I'll offer a photo of the DEFT EDC next to several EDC lights many around here are familiar with so you can get an idea of the size of the DEFT EDC. This light will definitely be in my jacket pocket come November. I can't imagine a better thrower in its size class. Just barely longer than a 6P. 





*Top to Bottom:*
Mac's Tri-EDC
TorchLAB's Moddoolar Pocket (TL34)
HDS System's High CRI EDC
Mac's Ti SST-50 EDC
Surefire 6P (Black Cerakoted)
DEFT EDC


----------



## blackbalsam

Barbarian said:


> I received mine today! Thanks for the very fast service Michael. :thumbsup:
> 
> It just got dark here a little while ago so I haven't played with it a lot yet. I'll leave the beam shots to Nyctophiliac, but I'll offer a photo of the DEFT EDC next to several EDC lights many around here are familiar with so you can get an idea of the size of the DEFT EDC. This light will definitely be in my jacket pocket come November. I can't imagine a better thrower in its size class. Just barely longer than a 6P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top to Bottom:*
> Mac's Tri-EDC
> TorchLAB's Moddoolar Pocket (TL34)
> HDS System's High CRI EDC
> Mac's Ti SST-50 EDC
> Surefire 6P (Black Cerakoted)
> DEFT EDC



So glad you got one and like it....I'm waiting for fall myself....Robert.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, not staying up on the latest goings on at good old CPF. I'm surprised that Michael (or you) didn't send me an email or PM which sends me alerts though. It's all good.


----------



## karlthev

Dummy me...:shakehead



Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

Well, obviously I was jerking your chain...but I have not seen all that much that is "blockbuster new" with lights for about a year. I have not heard back from Michael after placing my order with a custom message, and sending him a PM, so not sure how he is really doing with everything, or how long it will take to get my EDC DEFT.

I'm still waiting for LED's to have color rendering as good as incands. I tried one of the HDS High CRI lights, which IMHO, still isn't in the ballpark of incand color rendering. The DEFT and aspherics is a whole other concept of limited spill + throw which is great for urban/suburban walks to keep from endangering drivers, or Aunt Sally who has to replace her Depends after an inadvertent luminary explosion from a mindless SF M6 operator invades her bedroom, and reminds her of those previous alien abduction probes.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Got mine today so it shouldn't take too long, Lux. Very neat light, btw. Totally different than anything else I own, that's for sure! Very nice quality too...the pics don't do it justice.  It easily out throws my X10 which has more than 4 times the output! Very neat indeed. This thing has ZERO spill. 100% (square) hotspot.

My only complaint is the reverse clicky....would rather have a forward clicky.


----------



## karlthev

I was being serious, no sarcasm, I should have told you! I furthermore agree with the observation that color LEDs have much catching up to accomplish. Wish the clicky was a forward motion as well...

Karl


----------



## saabluster

Nyctophilliac that was a very good round of comparison pictures.:thumbsup: Be interesting to see you also do some from farther away still.



LuxLuthor said:


> Michael, I only have one thing to say: *Dude! Why the hell didn't I get an email or PM from you about this? * :huh:
> 
> I'm so happy to see this progress, and feared the worst as the DEFT sales dropped off.
> 
> I don't find as many new things at CPF to hold my interest, so don't look over all the categories regularly, but a fresh post brought this topic to my attention....a*nd I IMMEDIATELY went over and ordered one of these EDC's.*
> 
> Nyctophilliac, you did a superb job of showing the features of this. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have three DEFT's, including that Grand Puba model that blows the other two away. Now in CT, I'm freaking out about South Dakota Mountain Lions migrating and invading, as if the damn Coyotes and Skunks aren't bad enough. Anyway, I continue to use one of the DEFTS with great frequency because it contains the spill from getting into people's homes and cars, while giving maximum notice of what's around me.
> 
> I still have people & rarely police cars stop, mostly to admire, but asking what kind of light the DEFT is. Several have wondered if I'm shining a (white) laser around. LOL!
> 
> Congratulations, Michael. Your website is mega-slick too, with the effortless PayPal interface working perfect. Can't wait to see this puppy.
> 
> For God's sake, if you come out with anything spectacular like this, drop me a line.





LuxLuthor said:


> Well, obviously I was jerking your chain...but I have not seen all that much that is "blockbuster new" with lights for about a year. I have not heard back from Michael after placing my order with a custom message, and sending him a PM, so not sure how he is really doing with everything, or how long it will take to get my EDC DEFT.
> 
> I'm still waiting for LED's to have color rendering as good as incands. I tried one of the HDS High CRI lights, which IMHO, still isn't in the ballpark of incand color rendering. The DEFT and aspherics is a whole other concept of limited spill + throw which is great for urban/suburban walks to keep from endangering drivers, or Aunt Sally who has to replace her Depends after an inadvertent luminary explosion from a mindless SF M6 operator invades her bedroom, and reminds her of those previous alien abduction probes.


 
Sorry Lux I have been out of town in California since late Wednesday/Thursday. I'll get your light out right away. Terribly sorry about the lack of notification as well. Your not the only one I missed. I sent out a notification about the light but forgot to include everyone from back beyond a certain point. I have to spend some time going through my email and find all my prior customers. I will take me a while to dig through it all. 



Barbarian said:


> I received mine today! Thanks for the very fast service Michael. :thumbsup:
> 
> It just got dark here a little while ago so I haven't played with it a lot yet. I'll leave the beam shots to Nyctophiliac, but I'll offer a photo of the DEFT EDC next to several EDC lights many around here are familiar with so you can get an idea of the size of the DEFT EDC. This light will definitely be in my jacket pocket come November. I can't imagine a better thrower in its size class. Just barely longer than a 6P.



Glad you like it. You got your order in just in time. I was about to head out to the post office when your order came so I quickly packaged one up and took it with me. Took like 30 minutes from the time you ordered I think.


----------



## djans1397

I received my DEFT edc last saturday and immediately put it to good use white wall hunting and tree top searching. I put it up against my fullzsize DEFT and was pleasantly surprised. The size of beam the edc throws appears to be the same as the full sized model, though not as bright as one can expect given the smaller aspherical lens. I haven't really tested it to see how it compares to distance yet, but expect that it will do a fine job considering it's a pocketable thrower. It certainly throws a VERY sharp/crisp beam though just like it's bigger brother and overall, I am very glad I ordered one!  I can't wait to "AWE" and "OOOH" my friends with this little gem.

Question though - on one edge of the beam there is a notch like deficit of light. I assume this is normal, but I wasn't really expecting it and wanted to make sure I didn't receive a flawed light. I'm not familiar with the emitter but assume it's just the way it is built. I too wished that it had a forward clicky; is there any way to convert it to one?

Thanks OMG Lumens for putting together a killer little thrower into such a small package. I don't quite understand all that goes into selecting the right emitter for the right aspherical lens to produce such an amazing concentrated beam of light, but you did an awesome job!


----------



## LuxLuthor

saabluster said:


> Sorry Lux I have been out of town in California since late Wednesday/Thursday. I'll get your light out right away. Terribly sorry about the lack of notification as well. Your not the only one I missed. I sent out a notification about the light but forgot to include everyone from back beyond a certain point. I have to spend some time going through my email and find all my prior customers. I will take me a while to dig through it all.



No need to apologize at all. I'm just sooo happy that you kept moving forward after all the allergic reactions from the epoxy, and will always remember that photo of you in the "Moon Suit," and getting that mill, etc. You have been one of the nicest, most helpful, and memorable people I have had the pleasure of meeting in my years here at CPF. Karlthev is another.


----------



## saabluster

djans1397 said:


> I received my DEFT edc last saturday and immediately put it to good use white wall hunting and tree top searching. I put it up against my fullzsize DEFT and was pleasantly surprised. The size of beam the edc throws appears to be the same as the full sized model, though not as bright as one can expect given the smaller aspherical lens. I haven't really tested it to see how it compares to distance yet, but expect that it will do a fine job considering it's a pocketable thrower. It certainly throws a VERY sharp/crisp beam though just like it's bigger brother and overall, I am very glad I ordered one!  I can't wait to "AWE" and "OOOH" my friends with this little gem.
> 
> Question though - on one edge of the beam there is a notch like deficit of light. I assume this is normal, but I wasn't really expecting it and wanted to make sure I didn't receive a flawed light. I'm not familiar with the emitter but assume it's just the way it is built. I too wished that it had a forward clicky; is there any way to convert it to one?
> 
> Thanks OMG Lumens for putting together a killer little thrower into such a small package. I don't quite understand all that goes into selecting the right emitter for the right aspherical lens to produce such an amazing concentrated beam of light, but you did an awesome job!


Glad you like it. Yes indeed the "notch" is normal. It is from the construction of the die itself. That is where the gold bond wire attaches to the die. It sits on a gold platform and that is what is blocking out the light. I much prefer the XR-E in that regard as the pads are on the corners but there just is no other way to get this kind of performance than with this LED. For me personally it was kind of off putting at first but I have gotten used to it. I just felt that the added throw and lower power requirements to reach said performance was worth it in the end.


----------



## karlthev

Gee, thanks....




Karl


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Last night managed to test the DEFT EDC against a Tiablo A8 with aspheric. It was a close contest, but the DEFT EDC lost out to the bigger light, but only by a tiny amount.

The Tiablo was modded with an XRE R2 so not stock (Appx 2-7% brighter) and is perhaps not a fair contest anyway, even though it is 18650 sized, the aspherical head is massive compared to the DEFT EDC, (53mm compared to 28mm) resulting in a tighter beam pattern and a brighter one (though not by much). 

The DEFT EDC is the only one which is pocketable of the two, and unless you are doing a side by side comparison, you would never think it less of a thrower.

Standing in the middle of Parliament Hill in London last night, there was no tree or house or sign that we could not light up with the DEFT EDC, so for me, the Tiablo will not be on my shopping list any time soon.

Thanks to BLUELED for the chance to see the Tiablo.


----------



## BLUE LED

Nyctophiliac said:


> Last night managed to test the DEFT EDC against a Tiablo A8 with aspheric. It was a close contest, but the DEFT EDC lost out to the bigger light, but only by a tiny
> Thanks to BLUELED for the chance to see the Tiablo.


 
A big thanks to Nyctophiliac for letting me try out the DEFT EDC. It easily beat my Surefire C2 Dereelight 3SD R2 XR-E with aspheric. I hope mine arrives soon, hopefully I will receive a shipping notification. The DEFT EDC is the best throwing light of it's class


----------



## LuxLuthor

Michael, got my EDC yesterday; used it last night, and it exceeded my expectations. I knew it would not be a "regular DEFT," but for its size it does a really great job.

Now, I wouldn't be the proud perfectionist if I didn't find something I wish could be improved. I notice that there are circumferential "sliver-arcs" of spill light that is radiating perpendicular to the tube. It is coming from each of the bezel crenelation grooves, where the tip of the lens protrudes just beyond them (but not beyond the longer crenelation "fingers" that the light stands up on). If I cover those with my finger, the perpendicular spill slivers go away. When you are out walking, these bright slivers are distracting, but also spill onto cars and houses. 

I wonder if it is possible to get a non-crenelated bezel and a tool to replace this one? This bothers and distracts me enough that I have put a ring of black electrical tape around the head to cover the crenelation grooves--which looks crappy but fixes the issue. Or maybe some type of plastic cylinder hood could be slipped over the outside of the bezel to give that tiny extension beyond the crenelation grooves?

This was the same problem back when Ledean was making his 1D Mag Aspherics until we got longer bezels to block the side lens spill, and could stand up the body without the lens protruding.


----------



## saabluster

LuxLuthor said:


> No need to apologize at all. I'm just sooo happy that you kept moving forward after all the allergic reactions from the epoxy, and will always remember that photo of you in the "Moon Suit," and getting that mill, etc. You have been one of the nicest, most helpful, and memorable people I have had the pleasure of meeting in my years here at CPF. Karlthev is another.


 Thanks a bunch Lux. And I'll never forget you sending me coffee. Twice! What a guy.:thumbsup:



LuxLuthor said:


> Michael, got my EDC yesterday; used it last night, and it exceeded my expectations. I knew it would not be a "regular DEFT," but for its size it does a really great job.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't be the proud perfectionist if I didn't find something I wish could be improved. I notice that there are circumferential "sliver-arcs" of spill light that is radiating perpendicular to the tube. It is coming from each of the bezel crenelation grooves, where the tip of the lens protrudes just beyond them (but not beyond the longer crenelation "fingers" that the light stands up on). If I cover those with my finger, the perpendicular spill slivers go away. When you are out walking, these bright slivers are distracting, but also spill onto cars and houses.
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to get a non-crenelated bezel and a tool to replace this one? This bothers and distracts me enough that I have put a ring of black electrical tape around the head to cover the crenelation grooves--which looks crappy but fixes the issue. Or maybe some type of plastic cylinder hood could be slipped over the outside of the bezel to give that tiny extension beyond the crenelation grooves?
> 
> This was the same problem back when Ledean was making his 1D Mag Aspherics until we got longer bezels to block the side lens spill, and could stand up the body without the lens protruding.


As honest as always Lux. I think other bezels will work but cannot confirm it yet. I'll let you know. As far as I remember this effect is not like the Ledean aspherics as those would actually reflect light backwards into the eyes whereas the edc lens is set deep enough to prevent that. Still I'll see if I can come up with an easy solution for the spill for you. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Kewl! Yeah, there is NO real comparison to those Ledean/Mac Maglite aspherics with their stock bezels, and where the lens protruded out beyond the bezel like a pregnant whale. It led to a whole other separate project of the stainless steel extended bezels for the Mag Aspherics. It was just that your TINY slivers reminded me of that issue of the bezel length covering the entire aspheric. 

If I'm resorting to critiquing something that picayune, you know you have a winner. Seriously, this is a great light that I have been using for the last week.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Has anyone compared this to a lens light? Thoughts?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Order placed for a DEFT EDC! :rock:


----------



## gqlux

Placed my order on OMG's site today! So excited!

gqlux


----------



## karlthev

I do not have any lens lights with anywhere near the performance of the EDC. The competition the EDC has from lights in my collection IMHO is from the HID series and they at many times the cost and weight. It's a keeper!

You will love this light!


----------



## samuraishot

I finally got a DEFT-edc on the way! Oh, and it's built inside of a C2 host :naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

samuraishot said:


> I finally got a DEFT-edc on the way! Oh, and it's built inside of a C2 host :naughty:


 
Not fair!


----------



## Morelite

samuraishot said:


> I finally got a DEFT-edc on the way! Oh, and it's built inside of a C2 host :naughty:


What kind of work is involved in making a C2 or 6P host accept the Deft guts?


----------



## samuraishot

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Not fair!



 




Morelite said:


> What kind of work is involved in making a C2 or 6P host accept the Deft guts?



I'm not too sure of the details; I think Saabluster can explain it better.

Here's what it looks like inside (photo courtesy of Saabluster :thumbsup







And outside






I'll post a report after I have some time with it since it's still on its way to me.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Dude, that is bad a$$!!! :rock:


----------



## samuraishot

I just got my DEFT-EDC C2 today and the mod was totally worth it! I'm working on a review and will be posting it as soon as I have the chance.

In any case, if anyone following this thread is contemplating whether or not to send in a 6P our similar light for a DEFT-EDC mod, JUST DO IT! You will not be disappointed


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

PM sent regarding order 0000001165


----------



## samuraishot

I was able to take my DEFT-EDC C2 for a test tonight, but before anything, I would like to say that I was not able to produce any beneficial beamshots :sigh: so I won't even bother posting them until I can get more decent ones.

However, I can provide a google map screen shot of how far this baby reached. I was at the training facility of the Concord Police Academy, which is located in the midst of some pretty high hills.

I'm having difficulty uploading the photo of the map, so for now, just open up google maps in another tab on your browser and copy and paste the following address into the search line: 5060 Avila Rd, Concord, CA 94565

Okay, there is access to the top of one hill and I stood just below the white dot to the left of the 'Concord Police Association' label that should be around the center of the map (assuming you didn't zoom in yet; if you do zoom in a little, the 'Concord Police Association' label should be at the bottom).

Now, do you see that white building at the top of the map just to the right of the 'Evora Rd' label? The DEFT-EDC easily lights up the side of that building.

Basing solely on the legend provided on the map (bottom left), that's roughly 450 meters or 1,500 feet. If I was capable of taking beamshots, the amount of light hitting the buildings side looks similar to Saabluster's water tower photos on his website.

That's all for now, I just wanted to share this with everyone  I'm not too sure if this helped, but I hope it did :thumbsup:


----------



## gqlux

Yay! My DEFT-edc arrived today, all the way to Australia. So happy with everything, shipping price and expectations!

Thanks Michael!

gqlux


----------



## Old goat

I talked to Michael last night and ordered a DEFT edc. I asked if I could have it by Friday at noon or so as I was leaving for a camping trip Friday afternoon. He told me that the post office would close in about a half hour but, he thought that he had time to get in the mail. I got it today! Thanks for going the extra mile Michael!!

I grabbed a couple of charged batteries and went to work. I work second shift and couldn't wait for it to get dark so I could try the DEFT out. I took am Carapult V3 along just to compare them. The DEFT has a tighter throw and a brighter hotspot than the Catapult. I am very impressed!

I have a few high dollar air rifles and I was looking for a light that I could mount on my gun and use it to light up 100 yard targets for night shooting. I had been using a KD RQ clone and while the throw is good, the tight hotspot was hot as bright as I would have liked it to be. The Catapult puts out more that enough light but, it is a lot bigger and weighs a lot more. The DEFT actually weighs less than the RQ.

After work, I went by the range to try them out. I didn't have my guns with me. At 100 yards, the DEFT was clearly the winner. It had the tightest and brighest hot spot. I backed off to 265 yards for another test. There was a LOT of pollen in the air and it made the targets hard to see but, the DEFT was still the champ. If the air had been clear, I'm sure that I could use the DEFT at 265 yards and be able to see the targets clearly enough for accurate shooting.

People at work think I am crazy because I spend $2000 for a "BB" gun. I showed a couple people my new toy. They were impressed and asked how much it cost? When I told them it cost $200 plus shipping, they gave me that same look that I get when we talk about my air rifles! 

I think that I have been infected with another obsession! 

Thanks Michael! I think!


----------



## bigchelis

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Has anyone compared this to a lens light? Thoughts?


 

Lenslight mini does 6.5K lux and about 80 real OTF lumens. I got the CR123 sample that is rated at 1.2A and it actually did 160 on full flood mode, but in spot mode when I moved the aspheric out its when 80 OTF was revealed and yet the lux was very little for such a heavy light.

6.5Klux vs. 40K lux = no comparison. Saabluster please forgive him!!!!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

LOL, sorry Big C.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Got my shipping notification! 

Michael, any teaser pics? :naughty:


----------



## bjs55

ordered a few weeks ago got my light, great size and output. saabluster ever try a pre collimator with this light??? thanx


----------



## bigchelis

PM sent for possible purchase


----------



## denpolano

I should have mine tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Rancid Badger

Pulled the trigger and order an EDC today.

Just had a thought though, does anyone know if there is a remote tail switch which will fit so that it can be weapon mounted?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Rancid Badger said:


> Pulled the trigger and order an EDC today.
> 
> Just had a thought though, does anyone know if there is a remote tail switch which will fit so that it can be weapon mounted?


You can send in your P60 light to Michael, and he can build a DEFT into your host.


----------



## X_Marine

Dude, this looks great and the entire presentation looks very polished. So much so that I had trouble figuring if you where behind it. ')

But a quick read in CPF solved my puzzle. Like on the orig, I won't delay on this one. 

Wishing you only the best with this as you deserve it.





Thanks
X/BillyD.. :twothumbs


----------



## bigchelis

I just placed an order

October 1st you will all see an interesting shootout

BigC


----------



## choppers

Bought mine yesterday!!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

And we have touchdown, love it Michael, thanks!

Eye candy. :naughty:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

PoliceScannerMan said:


> You can send in your P60 light to Michael, and he can build a DEFT into your host.



Is this true for any P60 light? Michael, if you could chime in?

I'd send a TnC P60 host in for this treatment if it can be done. That sounds very cool.

obi


----------



## samuraishot

Nice, PSM! Great choice of a host for the mod!


----------



## grayhighh

PSM, that is one amazing 6P !


----------



## Morelite

Very nice 6P, I'm sending mine in as soon as it comes back from the Cerakote service.


----------



## sadboy

You know, sometimes I browse the forum and see a flashlight that I semi-want. This is one of those that I absolutely want. I'm just not sure if I should pull the trigger now or later due to how much it costs. Are there any plans for any sort of upgrades or what not in the foreseeable future?


----------



## bigchelis

Here is a small video of the only true and measured 40K lux I have. The 3D Mag XM-L at 720ish OTF and 40K lux is not really a fair comparisson, but my other Aspheric EDC build was not ready. It will be this next Saturday for the Aspheric EDC shootout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMh2XF6CsY


----------



## samuraishot

^^^nice vid bigc!


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, nice video BC.


----------



## bigchelis

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, nice video BC.


 
Thanks guys, but thats nothing...wait till this Saturday for the EDC shootout. 
For sure another DEFT EDC I have vs. a 100% identical build but with a 2.1A driver and XR-E R2 EZ1000. Maybe some other pocket throwers I have in mind.

My camera is the Sony NEX C3 and I can shoot the 720P video with all the settings 100% on manual.

bigC


----------



## saabluster

Rancid Badger said:


> Pulled the trigger and order an EDC today.
> 
> Just had a thought though, does anyone know if there is a remote tail switch which will fit so that it can be weapon mounted?


 In theory a Surefire one should fit but one customer who tried it said it did not work. Don't remember why. I will look into it more myself and see if I can find one that will work. 



X_Marine said:


> Dude, this looks great and the entire presentation looks very polished. So much so that I had trouble figuring if you where behind it. ')
> 
> But a quick read in CPF solved my puzzle. Like on the orig, I won't delay on this one.
> 
> Wishing you only the best with this as you deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> X/BillyD.. :twothumbs


Thanks a bunch BillyD!




Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Is this true for any P60 light? Michael, if you could chime in?
> 
> I'd send a TnC P60 host in for this treatment if it can be done. That sounds very cool.
> 
> obi


Sorry the delayed response as I have been on vacation. Yes any P60 host will do as long as it is metal.



sadboy said:


> You know, sometimes I browse the forum and see a flashlight that I semi-want. This is one of those that I absolutely want. I'm just not sure if I should pull the trigger now or later due to how much it costs. Are there any plans for any sort of upgrades or what not in the foreseeable future?


As with all companies I am always planning for the future. There is an upgraded one coming but the price will be significantly higher as well. It is rather hard to improve on what is already the industry's most intense light engine. 



bigchelis said:


> Here is a small video of the only true and measured 40K lux I have. The 3D Mag XM-L at 720ish OTF and 40K lux is not really a fair comparisson, but my other Aspheric EDC build was not ready. It will be this next Saturday for the Aspheric EDC shootout.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMh2XF6CsY



Thanks for the video BigC. I am of course curious to see how our two setups compare in their measurements. I tried to be a little on the conservative side and it appears, at least by the video, that I may be a little conservative after all. Can't wait to see what you measure my light at.


----------



## bigchelis

some pictures of the Glow Epoxy




after


----------



## Nero

Does anyone have any info on runtimes?


----------



## recDNA

Nice video bigc. Any idea how far away that buolding is? You have a nice view.


----------



## saabluster

Nero said:


> Does anyone have any info on runtimes?


I had them and them misplaced them.Expect about an hour and a half to two hours on a decent cell.


----------



## Nero

Thanks! But what kind of 18650?


----------



## saabluster

Nero said:


> Thanks! But what kind of 18650?



This one is probably the best. 



bigchelis said:


> It will be this next Saturday for the Aspheric EDC shootout.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMh2XF6CsY



So how did the shootout go?


----------



## bigchelis

saabluster said:


> This one is probably the best.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did the shootout go?




Well, the meet went great. My buddy PCC had a difficult time doing the copper to LED bonding. So, just to have something ready for the CPF BBQ he put a 1.4A driver and XR-E on star which is not ideal. The DEFT has a hotspot about 50% smaller then the XR-E R2 EZ1000.

Needless to say the DEFT won, but I want to eventually show a video review once PCC finalized the LED to copper bonding and 2.1A driver.

bigC


----------



## saabluster

bigchelis said:


> Well, the meet went great. My buddy PCC had a difficult time doing the copper to LED bonding. So, just to have something ready for the CPF BBQ he put a 1.4A driver and XR-E on star which is not ideal. The DEFT has a hotspot about 50% smaller then the XR-E R2 EZ1000.
> 
> Needless to say the DEFT won, but I want to eventually show a video review once PCC finalized the LED to copper bonding and 2.1A driver.
> 
> bigC



Without active cooling in my opinion 2.1A is too much for the XR-E. On top of that it is too much thermal load for a light that size and still most likely will not equal the DEFT-edc for throw. I matched my components the way I did for a reason Although that copper star I sent you is for an XM-L you can also use it to mount the XR-E if you think it would make things easier for him to get his LED mounted.


----------



## sehireskili

why does nobody add some videos and photos about deft edc for comparation?just afew


----------



## veedo

sehireskili said:


> why does nobody add some videos and photos about deft edc for comparation?just afew



for such a popular light, there sure isnt much pics of video is there? just got mine in today, i will try to post up some pics soon. pretty nice little light, it is much smaller than i expected.


----------



## veedo

not quite sure how to capture a good beam shot pic....these pictures are with a cell phone, and i am no photographer. this is one fun light! its like a laser beam out of the lens. i have a lumapower d65v r2 with a turboforce head i was comparing it to. throw is very similar i do believe, but i will have to play around some more. the difference is this is much more portable than the lumapower!


----------



## MCFLYFYTER

Where is page 6,7,8,9 and 10?


----------



## bigchelis

sehireskili said:


> why does nobody add some videos and photos about deft edc for comparation?just afew



I tried, but its impossible to find something in this size that will throw anywhere near how much this throws. So, I can do a video of similar size lights considered throw lights but at 12~15K lux they hardly throw at all. 

Maybe I can show a 350 OTF XR-E Lumapower D-mini with 35mm SMO bezel and 2A of current its at 24~25K lux due to the insane current and copper heatsink. 

Stay tunned as this will be a nice comparison, but currently the 2A driver is being put together.

bigC


----------



## saabluster

bigchelis said:


> I tried, but its impossible to find something in this size that will throw anywhere near how much this throws.



Love it. Just love it.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Apologies if I missed it somewhere in this long thread, but is there a beamshot or written description of the beam pattern close up, say 10 feet or less? Is the beam 2 inches wide, or 8 inches wide, or somewhere in between? And yes, I realize that's not the point of this light, but besides wanting the incredible throw, I have my own secondary purpose. thanks!

Joe


----------



## saabluster

Joe Talmadge said:


> Apologies if I missed it somewhere in this long thread, but is there a beamshot or written description of the beam pattern close up, say 10 feet or less? Is the beam 2 inches wide, or 8 inches wide, or somewhere in between? And yes, I realize that's not the point of this light, but besides wanting the incredible throw, I have my own secondary purpose. thanks!
> 
> Joe



I just took this one for you. The edc is 10 feet away.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Thanks! 7ish inches at about 10 feet, that's what I wanted to know!


----------



## GulfCoastToad

Any suggestions on mounting this to a weapon?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks for the diffuser. Funny thing, it came in the mail last week and my wife opened it up and was startled to find a blank piece of paper with a little disc that she thought my be anthrax or something! LOL! Glad she didn't throw it away.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I had this old flip up SF filter sitting around in my parts bin. It is awesome with the DEFT EDC. The diffsuion widens the beam enough to make it very useful up close, but it still has decent throw. Flip it up for some serious throw!  

This flip up filter really does make this light EDC-able.


----------



## saabluster

GulfCoastToad said:


> Any suggestions on mounting this to a weapon?


I would imagine any one of those universal gunlight mounts would work just fine. The battery is double sprung and the light has no modes that would go crazy under recoil. 



Colonel Sanders said:


> Thanks for the diffuser. Funny thing, it came in the mail last week and my wife opened it up and was startled to find a blank piece of paper with a little disc that she thought my be anthrax or something! LOL! Glad she didn't throw it away.


Anthrax?! Wow. Tell your wife I'm sorry I scared her with the diffuser. I suppose I should have written something on that piece of paper I stuck in there. Next time I'll take away all doubt and write "anthrax". On second thought that would be a very quick way to change occupations to license plate manufacturing. 



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I had this old flip up SF filter sitting around in my parts bin. It is awesome with the DEFT EDC. The diffsuion widens the beam enough to make it very useful up close, but it still has decent throw. Flip it up for some serious throw!
> 
> This flip up filter really does make this light EDC-able.


Hmm. I'll have to check it out and see if it will work with my light. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kestrel

bigchelis said:


> I tried, but its impossible to find something in this size that will throw anywhere near how much this throws. So, I can do a video of similar size lights considered throw lights but *at 12~15K lux they hardly throw at all*.


BigC, put yourself in a frame of mind of a couple years back and think about those last few words, which I found pretty amusing. It's amazing how fast our perspective has to change here.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Michael, went hog hunting this week, and the guy I went with was astounded by me DEFT EDC. 

He wants one, but with a green emitter. I didn't even try to explain the emitter choice and whether the XP-C came in green. The reason he wants green, he said that the game can't see green light. I have no idea if that statement is true.

Soooo, can u build a DEFT EDC with a green XP-C?

Thanks!


----------



## saabluster

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Michael, went hog hunting this week, and the guy I went with was astounded by me DEFT EDC.
> 
> He wants one, but with a green emitter. I didn't even try to explain the emitter choice and whether the XP-C came in green. The reason he wants green, he said that the game can't see green light. I have no idea if that statement is true.
> 
> Soooo, can u build a DEFT EDC with a green XP-C?
> 
> Thanks!



As a matter of fact I can and have built one with a green LED already. I have some more green LEDs so I can make another. I really do think the DEFT-edc is the ideal gun light it is just a matter of enough people knowing my lights exist. I think you have my email address and you are welcome to forward that on to him so he can get in touch with me.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

saabluster said:


> As a matter of fact I can and have built one with a green LED already. I have some more green LEDs so I can make another. I really do think the DEFT-edc is the ideal gun light it is just a matter of enough people knowing my lights exist. I think you have my email address and you are welcome to forward that on to him so he can get in touch with me.



Awesome, thanks Michael!! I'll just have him EM you, his name is Tim, not sure if he was serious or just blowing smoke.


----------



## seattlite

Does one order the DEFT-EDC from the website or via email or PM? Also, any of the parts of the light SF compatible? Can I use a C-series typical? Any pocket clips work with the DEFT-EDC?


----------



## samuraishot

seattlite said:


> Does one order the DEFT-EDC from the website or via email or PM? Also, any of the parts of the light SF compatible? Can I use a C-series typical? Any pocket clips work with the DEFT-EDC?



There's a link from the website that leads to the store where it can be purchased. There's also the option to send in a 6P sized Surefire light for a custom installation of the light engine. I've done it to my C2 and it was well worth it!


----------



## seattlite

samuraishot said:


> There's a link from the website that leads to the store where it can be purchased. There's also the option to send in a 6P sized Surefire light for a custom installation of the light engine. I've done it to my C2 and it was well worth it!



Is the head just modded, thus legoable with other SF parts? Web store shows the DEFT-EDC is out of stock.


----------



## saabluster

seattlite said:


> Does one order the DEFT-EDC from the website or via email or PM? Also, any of the parts of the light SF compatible?
> The website is fine unless you have something else you want that is not up there like a red or green LED version. I have had one customer say they could not get their Surefire tapeswitch to work with the DEFT-edc but I ordered an off brand one that was supposedly designed for Surefire and it works beautifully. The tailthreads at least should be Surefire compatible. Haven't tested the head yet but can if you want me to. Better to just have me mod your favorite P60 light instead.
> 
> 
> 
> seattlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use a C-series typical?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your are asking. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> seattlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pocket clips work with the DEFT-EDC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't looked into it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> seattlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the head just modded, thus legoable with other SF parts? Web store shows the DEFT-EDC is out of stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body and the head are modded and tuned to fit as a unit. The DEFT-edc is "out of stock" because I am about to release an updated version. I am working to get at least a small batch out this week. This will not be evolutionary as much as revolutionary. Same basic body with some differences but major performance improvements.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Can existing lights be "updated"?


----------



## GulfCoastToad

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Michael, went hog hunting this week, and the guy I went with was astounded by me DEFT EDC.



PoliceScannerMan, can you say more about your experience hunting hogs with this light? That's exactly what I want it for.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

GulfCoastToad said:


> PoliceScannerMan, can you say more about your experience hunting hogs with this light? That's exactly what I want it for.



I really cant say, we were only there for 45 min of darkness before the sun came up. I am not much of a hunter, but it threw the beam all the way down the road. If you are picking off hogs from a distance, you cant go wrong here!


----------



## choppers

What kind of performance difference can we expect from the New Deft EDC?

Thanks,


----------



## saabluster

choppers said:


> What kind of performance difference can we expect from the New Deft EDC?
> 
> Thanks,


Well since the light is the same size as the existing DEFT-edc you can't expect the performance of the larger DEFT. That said my technology creates an LED with performance that otherwise wouldn't exist for many years to come. This is not like going from an R2 to an R3 like normal flashlight companies. More like going from an R2 to S4 but without increasing die size! But that is hardly the end of the story on improvements. More info to come when I start a thread for this new light.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Just damn.


----------



## seattlite

Will the new DEFT-EDC be compatible with SF C-Series Tailcaps?


----------



## saabluster

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Can existing lights be "updated"?


It's possible yes. 


PoliceScannerMan said:


> Just damn.


Frustrated at the march of technology? Sorry. There is solace in the fact that the DEFT-edc is still the industry's most potent P60 size thrower by far. In fact I don't see anyone catching up with it for a long long time. 



seattlite said:


> Will the new DEFT-EDC be compatible with SF C-Series Tailcaps?


It should be yes.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

saabluster said:


> It's possible yes.


Sweet! I hope it can, mine will be sent in! 



saabluster said:


> Frustrated at the march of technology? Sorry.


No, not frustrated at the march, just frustrated that mine is gonna be behind.


----------



## Sky

I would like to order one of the new ones. How do I do it? Sky


----------



## choppers

seattlite said:


> I am working to get at least a small batch out this week.


How do we purchase the new edc? Should we keep checking your website or look for a sales thread here?

Thanks,


----------



## saabluster

I will be starting a thread on it soon. I am just trying to gather information at this very moment like beamshots and such. Purchasing will actually happen on my site as the constant emailing back and forth like I used to have to do to finish the deal was a pain. As I have done for some time a notice will be sent out (once the first batch is done) to those on my email notification list first and then here.


----------



## samuraishot

Hi saabluster! Are past customers automatically already on your mailing list or do we need to sign up to be on it?


----------



## saabluster

samuraishot said:


> Hi saabluster! Are past customers automatically already on your mailing list or do we need to sign up to be on it?


In theory yes. Depends on how far back you go though. I let some slip from time to time. I checked yours and I had your gmail account but not the yahoo one so I added that on as well so you should be covered.


----------



## GulfCoastToad

saabluster said:


> I am just trying to gather information at this very moment like beamshots and such.



Here's a thought: go out to a driving range at night and take pics of the EDC lighting up the yardage signs. No measuring needed, and the signs are usually white, which would provide a good reflection standard. Thoughts?


----------



## seattlite

saabluster said:


> In theory yes. Depends on how far back you go though. I let some slip from time to time. I checked yours and I had your gmail account but not the yahoo one so I added that on as well so you should be covered.



How do new/future customers get on the mailing list?


----------



## saabluster

GulfCoastToad said:


> Here's a thought: go out to a driving range at night and take pics of the EDC lighting up the yardage signs. No measuring needed, and the signs are usually white, which would provide a good reflection standard. Thoughts?


Assuming I can get easy access after hours. Otherwise it sounds like an interesting idea.



seattlite said:


> How do new/future customers get on the mailing list?


Just let me know you want to be added to the email notification list through my contact page. The only thing I really need there is your email address.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

GulfCoastToad said:


> Here's a thought: go out to a driving range at night and take pics of the EDC lighting up the yardage signs. No measuring needed, and the signs are usually white, which would provide a good reflection standard. Thoughts?



Thats a great idea! Driving range guys are usually pretty cool, I'm sure they wont have a problem with that.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Guys, just scored a Ti Lenslight TAD gear edition. The light is awesome, I really like it. 

Here's a shot for you. DEFT EDC is on the left, LL on the right. 







Um yes, the DEFT EDC destroys the LL in throw. The Ti LL is so cool though the way it focuses from flood to throw. Also has some of the smoothest threads for a Ti light too. 

Anywho, thought I'd post a pic.


----------



## GulfCoastToad

Took the DEFT EDC-LR camping this weekend. Our neighbors thought ET was phoning home.


----------



## grayhighh

OmgLumens's website says the LR is 60k Lux and the non LR version is 40k Lux. Is 20k Lux a really big difference ? Im trying to get one but don't know which one to get.


----------



## GulfCoastToad

grayhighh said:


> OmgLumens's website says the LR is 60k Lux and the non LR version is 40k Lux. Is 20k Lux a really big difference ? Im trying to get one but don't know which one to get.



Completely depends on your intended purpose. What do you want to use the light for?


----------



## saabluster

grayhighh said:


> OmgLumens's website says the LR is 60k Lux and the non LR version is 40k Lux. Is 20k Lux a really big difference ? Im trying to get one but don't know which one to get.



20K lux increase can be a big difference or almost nothing depending on the starting point. The real question is one of percentages. If you have a light that does 2mil lux then a 20k lux increase(1%) will not be perceptible to the human eye. A 20K lux increase over a 40K lux starting point is however a big deal. That's a 50% increase. I can't remember off the top of my head what is the generally accepted percentage increase for the human eye to easily discern but I believe it is around 15%. So yeah 50% is a big deal. Not to mention the fact that along with that increase comes better color rendition. 

People around here get excited when a new LED comes out that has an increase of 7%. I have achieved results that far exceed anything the rest of the LED industry has managed thus far. Keep in mind that that 50% increase is over and above what was and is(apart from the LR) the entire lighting industry's most intense light engine. I'm not claiming to have the longest thrower with the edc and edc LR but the actual light engine's light density is the best on planet earth. This is what allows these relatively tiny lights to have such incredibly good throw. Put any other light engine in a light the same size as mine and you would see a decrease in performance.


----------



## grayhighh

GulfCoastToad said:


> Completely depends on your intended purpose. What do you want to use the light for?



I live in the city, and rarely go to the wild. This light for me is useless. With so many people saying how good the light is plus i don't have a thrower yet, i decide to give it a try. Just simply can't decide if i should spend an extra $100 for this light.


----------



## GulfCoastToad

grayhighh said:


> I live in the city, and rarely go to the wild. This light for me is useless. With so many people saying how good the light is plus i don't have a thrower yet, i decide to give it a try. Just simply can't decide if i should spend an extra $100 for this light.



Unless you're the kind of guy that buys last year's computer model (and that's ok, I'm just trying to provide an analogy) to save $100, I would go with the edc-LR. I have several other throwers, and the neutral tint of the edc-LR makes a huge difference in color rendering. Just my $0.02.


----------



## grayhighh

GulfCoastToad said:


> Unless you're the kind of guy that buys last year's computer model (and that's ok, I'm just trying to provide an analogy) to save $100, I would go with the edc-LR. I have several other throwers, and the neutral tint of the edc-LR makes a huge difference in color rendering. Just my $0.02.



Thanks for the advise. I'll go for the LR version.

Saabluster : I tried to sent you e-mail, but never replied. Can you please check if you receive my e-mail. Thanks !


----------



## enomosiki

As a follow-up of my previous question from another thread regarding DEFT-edc with CR123A and/or RCR123A compatibilities; when can it be expected?


----------



## saabluster

enomosiki said:


> As a follow-up of my previous question from another thread regarding DEFT-edc with CR123A and/or RCR123A compatibilities; when can it be expected?


It may be awhile. 5-6 months maybe.


----------



## mohanjude

Saabluster

Don't really want to wait for 6 months for the short EDC LR

So i have paid TNC products to custom machine the 18350 titanium host that will take a p60 pill. I am hoping to ask him to send it to you to have the EDC LR engine And aspherical lens fitted at 299.

Is that ok. How long will it take to mod this host ? You can then send it back to him.

Mohan


----------



## Parker VH

Just received my EDC LR. It is awesome! A great compliment to my original DEFT HO. If you're debating on one of these all I can say is buy it!!! As usual another great product from OMG Lumens. Can't wait to see what Michael has for us next.


----------



## yifu

Wow, just saw the new DEFT EDC LR+ lights on the website! 72k Cd! And cheaper than the original DEFT EDC LR! But i think i'll skip this one, i think what me and a lot of people are waiting for is the return of the DEFT with LR technology at the price point of the FTP version and with 200k lux.


----------

